# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Sam Hill 2009 auf Specialized !?!?

## klamsi

gerüchte gibts ja schon länger für wen Sam Hill 2009 fahren wird von Trek bis Giant is alles dabei jetzt gibts einen neuen Kandidaten...SPECIALIZED....näheres dazu unter: www.ridemonkey.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=207010

falls also wer 2009 halbwegs schnell unterwegs sein will dann schnell weg mit dem IH Sunday und umsteigen auf a demo8  :Wink:   :Twisted:

----------


## visby

Sam's name starts with a S and so does Specialized...Hmmm... 
Specialized is in Morgan Hill and Sam Hill's last name is Hill...

----------


## fipu

Glaube nicht, dass da was dran ist. Der eine Link auf der ridemonkey-Seite ist ha schon wieder ungültig. 

Weiters traue ich es Speci nicht zu, dass sie sich im DH-Race-Sektor einen Namen machen wollen. Wenn sogar der bis anhin schnellste (freiwillige) Spezi-fahrer im WC einen haufen Geld an Spezi zahlen musste, weil er ihren Namen brauchte...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pAz

> Wenn sogar der bis anhin schnellste (freiwillige) Spezi-fahrer im WC einen haufen Geld an Spezi zahlen musste, weil er ihren Namen brauchte...


waht the fu**?!im ernst?

----------


## fipu

Ja, der Zbinden Sämi. Es gab da ein ziemliches Drama, und irgendwie muss da noch einiges an Geld im Spiel gewesen sein. Aber wieso genau, dass weiss ich auch nicht. Er fuhr ja für einen Shop auf Spezi. Und das gab dann Ärger.

----------


## klamsi

hm...anscheinend is Specialized aber auch Sponsor von freecaster? und nächstes jahr vl. sogar groß im WC dabei als Sponsor !?....und vom geld her is es ihnen sicher zuzutrauen das sie einen Hill unter vertrag nehmen....

ich glaub dazu steht im ridemonkey thread auf seite 4o.5 was genaueres (spekulationen)...

----------


## Biker753

es muss ja auch irgend an grund geben dass da schoko kyle wieder so viele downhill rennen fährt  :Wink:

----------


## Freaky

ist es überhaupt schon fix das sam hill seinen bikesponsor wechselt ??? 
lg

----------


## klamsi

so wies aussieht ziemlich nachdem Ironhorse ja angeblich ausm dh sport mehr oder weniger aussteigen will....wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab....?

----------


## pAz

> ist es überhaupt schon fix das sam hill seinen bikesponsor wechselt


denk ned,dass er ein jahr pause macht  :Wink: 
von IH is er weg nach der saison,ich tipp auf ibis oder gleich (auf jedn fall ab 2010) giant  :Rock:

----------


## visby

ich würde auch giant tippen aus zwei gründen:

1; giant hat sunday kopiert, hill kann es fahren...

2; giant hat geld und mittel hill optimal zu besorgen

----------


## pAz

> 1; giant hat sunday kopiert, hill kann es fahren...


glaubst du er würde 09 schon des 2010er giant fahren,schon oder?

lg

----------


## pAz

noch was zu IH: www.bicycleretailer.com/news/...tail/1533.html

----------


## Freaky

irg. schade  :Frown:  ich kann mir den hill nur auf IH vorstellen  :Smile:  
schad um IH ists auch find ich (blöd das hier kein gebrochenes herz gibt) wieso denn ausm dh-sport aussteigen? lauft doch alles super oder ned ?
noch a frage?
könnte IH sam hill teoretisch ned wieder in vertrag nehmen?
lg

----------


## DasMatti

Hab gar ned gwusst das IH downhill aufgenbe will.
Nur weil sie den DW-Link nimma baun dürfen?
Wenn das wirklich der Grund wäre, dann ham die sich aber ganz schön blöd angestellt!

Ich sag jetzt mal spaßeshalber, Hill geht zu Santa - dann hätten die das Overkillteam überhaupt  :Big Grin: 

ride on
matti

----------


## lumba

> Auszug von littermag *hahahahha* 
> 
> _"Boxxers or Boxers?
> Sam and Brendan are running 2010 RockShox Boxxers on their race bikes. 
> Part of their race kits included 2010 Calvin Klein Boxers. 
> They’re stoked on the rebound of their underwears, 
> but the compression isn’t totally what they’d hoped for. 
> They’ve been doing R&D with Marky Mark. So it is one underwear or a pair of underwears? The saga continues…"_
> 
>  >>>


Ich würde auch noch meine Haut für Tattoos verkaufen, dann hätten noch mehr Sponsoren Platz..

----------


## Marvin Tille

denke nicht das Hill nen längeren Radstand hat, das Demo ist an sich ja schon nicht kurz.
Aber bitte immer her mit Infos  :Cool:

----------


## smoe

wenn ich mich nicht täusch fahrt er ein Small! 

lests selber nach. im ridemonkey gibts einen fred wo sich ein typ von specialized selbst zu dem thema meldet und jede menge fragen über hill sein bike beantwortet!

----------


## klamsi

> So hier habe ich mal etwas interessantes gebastelt.
> 
> img24.imageshack.us/img24/461...bulkvshill.gif


Augenkrebs ist da vorprogrammiert  :Tongue:   :Smile: 

Das ding auf dem Photo ist übrigens nur einer der vielen Prototypen vom Hill. Das richtige Bike gibts dann beim ersten WC zu bestaunen (ob sich da viel ändert ist halt die Frage).

Wer mehr zu dem neuen "Hill"bike bzw. dem Demo allgemein wissen will sollte sich vl. diesen Thread (Link: Sam Hill's 2009 Demo ? Race Bike...  ) im ridemonkey.com Forum durchlesen. Vorraussetzung ist etwas Englisch  :Wink: 

Edit: smoe hats eh schon geschrieben  :Smile:

----------

